# Đái buốt và đái rắt có giống nhau?



## Tuyết 8291 (10/1/20)

Đái rắt và đái buốt không phải là hiện tượng hiếm gặp và có thể xảy ra ở bất cứ đối tượng nào. Bệnh tuy không nghiêm trọng nhưng khiến người bệnh gặp nhiều rắc rối trong sinh hoạt cũng như ít nhiều ảnh hưởng đến tâm lí. Vậy đái rắt và đái buốt có phải là một bệnh không? Nếu không thì phân biệt đái rắt và đái buốt như thế nào?

_



_​*Phân biệt đái rắt và đái buốt*
Thực tế hai chứng bệnh này khác nhau nhưng hay được mọi người dùng chung với nhau và nhiều người cũng hay lầm tưởng đây là tên của cùng 1 triệu chứng.

*Đái rắt là gì?*
Đái rắt là tình trạng đi đái nhiều lần trong 1 ngày. Mỗi lần số lượng nước tiểu rất ít, mỗi lúc chỉ với vài giọt hoặc ko có giọt nào. Người bệnh mới đi đái xong lại muốn đi nữa. Mỗi lần đi tiểu cảm giác khó đi.
Người mắc bệnh đái dắt thường đi 15-20 lần/ngày và đặc biệt là về đêm. Điều này khiến đảo lộn sinh hoạt của người bệnh và tác động nghiêm trọng tới sức khỏe.

*Đái buốt là gì? *
Đái buốt là cảm giác đau buốt như có kim châm vào thành niệu đạo và bóng đái mỗi khi đi tiểu. Hiện tượng đi tiểu buốt thường đi kèm đi tiểu rắt và tiểu ra máu. Vì cảm thấy đau buốt nên người bệnh không dám đái mạnh thành tia mà chỉ thành từng giọt rơi xuống đầu ngón chân. Ở trẻ nhỏ, mỗi lúc đái trẻ thường kêu khóc nhăn nhó.
Các triệu chứng của đái buốt là người bệnh luôn có cảm giác luôn muốn đi tiểu, đi tiểu đau rát, thường đau bụng dưới, đau khi giao hợp, nước tiểu đục. Ở đàn ông với chất nhầy ở niệu đạo chảy ra còn ở chị em phụ nữ thường ra nhiều khí hư.
Trạng thái đái buốt và đái rắt thường đi kèm nhau. Lý do gây nên hiện tượng này là do dương khí hạ hãm, ép xuống thành bàng quang gây cảm giác tiểu khó khăn ( tiểu khó, buốt, rắt ). Nếu dương khí ép mạnh quá sẽ gây vỡ mao mạch ở bàng quang, chảy ra ngoài theo nước giải trông như máu.
Hiện nay phương pháp điều trị chứng tiểu buốt, tiểu rắt được khá nhiều người ứng dụng đấy chính là sử dụng 1 số thuốc có thành phần thuốc chống trầm cảm hoặc ức chế thần kinh. Trong đó có 1 số hoạt chất oxybutynin, tolterodin, darifenacin sở hữu tác dụng thư giãn bàng quang hoặc Duloxetin: chất ức chế tái tiếp nhận serotonin-norepinephrine, tác động lên hệ thần kinh trung ương gửi các dấu hiệu kiểm soát cơ vòng bàng quang. Thực tế những loại thuốc này chỉ có hiệu quả ức chế tạm thời, trạng thái tiểu buốt sẽ lại tái phát sau lúc dừng thuốc đồng thời việc dùng các thuốc này thường xuyên cũng gây ảnh hưởng tới sự tăng trưởng hệ thần kinh của người bệnh.
Do vậy phương pháp điều trị an toàn và hiệu quả nhất nên là tuyển lựa sản phẩm được điều chế từ thiên nhiên chuyên dành cho người bị bệnh tiểu buốt, tiểu rắt có uy tín trên thị trường và m giúp điều trị tận gốc những triệu chứng này dựa trên lý luận y học phương Đông.


----------

